# Panthers beat Redskins.



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seemed like we were trying to help the Skins most of this game.Our running game was pathetic until the end of the game and Washington really only scored when we turned the ball over.

It's a win,but this team needs to get it's **** together quick.We need to stop killing ourselves and start getting some good O Line play.I wanted to punch Brian Billick in the mouth for talking about how good those guys are.Our offensive line has been the biggest reason we're 1-3 really.They haven't done anything in the run game and the better part of Jake's problems result from poor protection and the failure of the running game.If Delhomme was in his absolute prime I would never expect him to help us at all without more support from the rest of the offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice comeback win. Still need to fix a lot of things, though.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Steve Smith disappointed my fantasy football team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

**** your fantasy team


----------

